
Four easy ways to screw up your seed round - mrohrssen
http://blog.faction.vc/four-easy-ways-to-screw-up-your-seed-round/
======
joeblow9999
"The difference between the ones that make it and the ones that don't? They
just keep going."

Survivorship bias anyone?

------
rftika
Concise yet impactful. Thanks!

------
jossreal
Worth reading a few times!

